# TOTALLY off topic, but................



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Can you believe that????? That's the biggest dog I"VE ever seen........would hate to feed it and pick up it's poop!!! 






Now this is a DAWG!

Hercules
Hercules was recently awarded the honourable distinction of Worlds Biggest
Dog by Guinness World Records. Hercules is an English Mastiff and has a 38
inch neck and weighs 282 pounds.
With "paws the size of softballs" (reports the Boston Herald), the
three-year-old monster is far larger and heavier than his breed's standard 
200lb.
limit. Hercules owner Mr. Flynn says that Hercules weight is natural and 
not
induced by a bizarre diet: "I fed him normal food and he just grew".... 
and
grew... and g rew.. . and grew.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG  Incredible.....and the timing....

I bet that his feed bowl is huge as well as his "marked" pooping territory. LOL


My son just got a mastiff puppy a few weeks ago, named Abrum... we are going to go see him next Friday. ...can't wait


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Can you imagine him wanting to sleep in the bed with you?  

He is gorgeous though.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> OMG  Incredible.....and
> 
> I bet that his feed bowl is huge as well as his "marked" pooping territory. LOL
> 
> ...


Well, you MUST make sure he sees this................what if Abrum breaks THIS dogs record???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, you MUST make sure he sees this................what if Abrum breaks THIS dogs record???



Renee,

I am trying to locate the website of where the puppy came from, as the parents are also shown, may be they are related. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Can you imagine him wanting to sleep in the bed with you?
> 
> He is gorgeous though.


*NO!!!!*   

I already have to sleep with Gabby ( all of 4 lbs) and she hogs the bed believe it or not. It's actually HER bed and she just lets us sleep in it. LOL


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm am in awe of the size of that dog. 

How wet are you going to get when that dog shakes his head?

Dog kisses would be more like a facial scrubs.

How much food and water does that big dog require?

Poops? At least you can't miss em.

My dog (50lbs) likes to hang out in the hall by the bathroom when I'm getting ready from work. Drives me nuts, because I have to step over her. This dog, I would pull a muscle.



> Can you imagine him wanting to sleep in the bed with you?


Maybe, if you had a duel king size bed. Then the dog would want to sleep on your feet so you wouldn't be able to walk in the morning.

Forget about a doggy door, the door is the doggy door.

Hopefully he's not a chewer. Instead of chewing on something he's not suppose to he would just eat it. Nothing like gettin rid of the evidence.

My pigeons eyes would pop out if they saw that dog walking around in my yard. 

Great looking dog but more then I could handle.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> I'm am in awe of the size of that dog.
> 
> How wet are you going to get when that dog shakes his head?
> 
> ...


LOL...........that's a funny post and oh so true. Hope this guy doesn't drive a Volkswagon...........


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So this dog eats like a horse  
What a picture!!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Oh My God!!*

...and you guys were giving me a hard time about my two Great Pyeneese! This guy makes my boys seem like Chihuahuas! I don't think this guy would have any trouble walking down any street, anywhere, at any time of the day or night with this fella as his companion!

Dan


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Talk about SUPERSIZING!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Photo is a Hoax !*

Sorry Folks...it is a cute picture...but it has also been doctored up. This picture was all part of a email hoax along with the story that goes with it !!  

So you have all been had !!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

and you know this how??????


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Warren's A Trained Professional*

Come on.... the joke's over....you had us going there for awhile !!  

I know it is a joke, because I am a trained professional, you have to get up pretty early in the morning to try to pull off a Whooper like this one...over the head of ole Warren here.....

This goes to show that you should never put a whole lot of faith in those touched up pigeon pictures that they place onto the covers of the Racing Pigeon Digest either !


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Come on.... the joke's over....you had us going there for awhile !!
> 
> I know it is a joke, because I am a trained professional, you have to get up pretty early in the morning to try to pull off a Whooper like this one...over the head of ole Warren here.....
> 
> This goes to show that you should never put a whole lot of faith in those touched up pigeon pictures that they place onto the covers of the Racing Pigeon Digest either !


Oh please........whatever............... Not even going to have this conversation..........


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I saw a similar Dog in about 1970 that was sleeping behind the low counter at a Junk Yard office. The space behing the counter was about 8 feet deep, so the Dog has plent of room to nap there so long as he was paralell to the counter and wall anyway.


I thought it was a teenage Cow at first, it was fawn color...very ugly looking in this instance, and was definitely a Dog, pools of drool...and I was grateful he was sleeping..!


He similarly would have had to have been well over 300 pounds.

I had been around, and played with conventionally 'big' Dogs before, and grew up with one who though slender sna skeel, he weighed 135 ( Great Dane and Big Collie mix) for that matter, but THIS was a whole different thing as for BIG!!!


I see no reason why the Mastiff in the image is not for real...these things do occur...


The Ancient Romans bred a type of Mastiff which NORMALLY was close to this size, and they used them in Guarding, crowd controll and some war related things. These I think were in the 250 - 300 pound range usually, but no doubt some were bigger.

Old 'genes' maybe...re-emerged in the one shown...?


Wow...


Such a HUGE Head..!


I bet everyone has some good storys any time this one goes to the Vet...just the Waiting Room part, with the toy Poodles and others...would be a hoot...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*And Now You Know...The Rest of the story*

Oh come on Renee...I was just trying to have a little fun.... ....I'm not really a trained professional at this sort of thing...someone sent me the same picture and I researched it. 

This is what I found.....

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/h/hercules.htm

I took this off of ATruthorFiction.com


World's Largest Dog?-Truth! & Fiction!


Summary of the eRumor: 
A story with a picture about a dog said to be named Hercules that has become the "World's Largest Dog" in the Guinness World Records. It is an English Mastiff that weights in at 282-pounds and has a 38-inch neck. 

The Truth: 
Hercules, the massive English Mastiff, was real but his time in the limelight was in 2001 when he was the Guinness world record for the World's Largest Dog. For some reason the story began circulating widely on the Internet in March, 2007, and was accompanied by a picture of an enormous dog being walked near a horse. That picture is not of Hercules because it's a Neapolitan mastiff and Hercules is an English mastiff. Also, the picture appears to be fabricated. The dog is about half the size of the horse and an average horse is around 1,000 pounds.

The real Hercules was owned by John Flynn of Peabody, Massachusetts. In an interview with WBZ television in Boston in June, 2001, he commented that he weighed 270 pounds so his dog weighed more than he did. It was a comment by a 9-year old friend of his that led to the Guinness world record. The friend, David Delauri, was thumbing through the Guinness Book of World Records and commented that there was a dog in there that looked like Hercules. It turned out to be a 296-pound mastiff but that had died and after submitting veterinary records to the folks at Guinness, Hercules became the heaviest. There are other categories for the tallest such as Geat Danes and Irish Woulfhounds.

There is a larger English Mastiff on record named Zorba from the United Kingdom. He weighed in at 343 pounds and measured 8 feet from nose to tail, according to BigPawsOnly.com, a site about large dogs. 







Updated 4/12/07


A real example of the eRumor as it has appeared on the Internet: 



Now this is a dog!!!! 

Hercules was recently awarded the honorable distinction of Worlds Biggest Dog by Guinness World Records. Hercules is an English Mastiff And has a 38 inch neck and weighs 282 pounds. 

With "paws the size of softballs" (reports the Boston Herald), the Three-year-old monster is far larger and heavier than his breed's Standard 200lb. Limit. Hercules owner Mr. Flynn says that Hercules Weight is natural and not induced by a bizarre diet: 

"I fed him normal food and he just grew".... And grew. And grew. And grew.




Copyright © 1998- 2007 Site Notice 
TruthOrFiction.com All rights reserved Privacy Notice


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK........you win............


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Darn good picture ! I will never put my faith in a picture again either !


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Ha Ha! LOL!!!

This thread is funny. I'm still laughing.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

pdpbison said:


> I saw a similar Dog in about 1970 that was sleeping behind the low counter at a Junk Yard office.....I thought it was a teenage Cow at first, it was fawn color...I had been around, and played with conventionally 'big' Dogs before,..... I see no reason why the Mastiff in the image is not for real...these things do occur...
> 
> Wow...
> 
> ...


Hello Phil ! 

If you saw a dog that big...that looked like a teenage cow...it must have been like when I accidentlly ate the wrong kind of mushrooms at a Rock Concert in the 1960's.... ....just having some fun at your expense also.  You just set this one up so well for me, I could not resist.

I have no idea if anyone else will see the humor or if it is just my twisted mind..... But this is one I will remember, thank you.


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> and you know this how??????


Actually it's fairly easy to doctor an image-working with a large sized image and then size it down.The sizing it down at times helps to hide any of the points of the picture where someone who knows how to photoshop would be able to catch where you had worked on it.

Not saying it's been doctored but there are a few points that make me think it might have been.Namely the shadows on the grass bother me.I mean ok the horse and dog shadows would naturally be larger than the humans but the people shadows don't look quite right in relation to the other shadows.The horse one is the only one that looks really right in that it doesn't look quite so painted into the picture-it's shadow isn't uniform throughout.

Of course I could be totally wrong but I -love- to do photo manips and am so anal about my work it's just not funny.Tend to pick apart any edits I see and look at images to see if they might be edits as well.

(the photoshop dork will shut up now )


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Sorry Folks...it is a cute picture...but it has also been doctored up. This picture was all part of a email hoax along with the story that goes with it !!
> 
> So you have all been had !!



Could be...

But such Dogs do exist, regardless...I know, I have seen one!


And too, there are smallish Horses, which this Horse clearly is.


This is likely a 600 pound Horse or maybe a little more, and is not really large enough for that Gal to ride if she were kind...or not to ride hard anyway or fast.


I would guess the gal weighs about 135 or 140...and she should elect a Horse who is more in the 900 to 1100 pound range.


Very pretty Horse though...wish they would have had more images of both the Horse AND the Dog...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Here's an interesting site about the Mastiff
http://mastiff.org/faq/faq.mv

This is what it said about the weight.

8. How much does a Mastiff: 

c. Weigh?
Adult males generally run about 160-230 pounds, females are normally between 120-170 pounds. Males over 200 pounds are not too uncommon and a few females reach these weights. 
*According to the Guinness Book of Records the record holder for the world's largest dog is Zorba, a Mastiff, at 343 pounds*. He stood 37 inches at the shoulder and was 8 foot 3 inches from the tip of his nose to the tip of his tail. Zorba set this record in November, 1989, when he was 8 years old. 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



I have no idea if anyone else will see the humor

Click to expand...

*Yes, I see the humor. In the late eighties, but I don't remember seeing a big dog. LOL!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It may be doctored a bit or may be a different dog than the one in the story... but it's still a darned big dog!! We had a St. Bernard when I was younger who topped the scales at 214 at his heaviest, and he wasn't even a fat dog.  It is a cool picture either way.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Reward For Location of Horse Size Dog, may also Look like cow !*



AZWhitefeather said:


> Here's an interesting site about the Mastiff
> http://mastiff.org/faq/faq.mv
> 
> This is what it said about the weight.
> ...


Actually, if I am reading this correctly, there is no official way to confirm that even the above report of a 343 pound Mastiff is true....if I am reading this correctly, all previous reports have been withdrawn because owners would over feed their "pets" in order to break records....I know....sick but true.......



Taken from the Wikipedia Site....

Under Ethics.....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinness_Book_of_World_Records


Several world records that were once included in the book have been removed for ethical reasons. By publishing world records in a category, the book may encourage others to try to beat that record, even at the expense of their own health and safety. For example, following publication of a "heaviest cat" record, many cat owners overfed their pets beyond the bounds of what was healthy[citation needed], so entries such as these were removed. Likewise, records related to dangerous stunts are often not published, for example those closely related to freediving. The Guinness Book also dropped records within their "eating and drinking records" section of Human Achievements in 1991 due to concerns that potential competitors could do harm to themselves and expose the publisher to potential litigation. These changes included the removal of all liquor, wine and beer drinking records, along with other unusual records for consuming such unlikely things as bicycles and trees.[9]

Other records, such as sword swallowing, were closed to further entry as the current holders had performed beyond what are considered safe human tolerance levels. There have been cases where closed records have been reopened. For example, the sword swallowing record was listed as closed in 1990 Guinness Book of World Records, but the Guinness World Records Primetime TV show, which started in 1998, accepted three sword swallowing challenges.

Chain letters are also not allowed. "Guinness World Records does not accept any records relating to chain letters, sent by post or e-mail. If you receive a letter or an e-mail, which may promise to publish the names of all those who send it on, please destroy it, it is a hoax. No matter if it says that Guinness World Records and the postal service are involved, they are not." (http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/member/faqs.aspx).

There is no way of knowing to what degree the dog photo in question was manupulated in order to create the optical photo illusion of a dog that is way out of proportion to even the alleged world record 343 pound mastiff, which can not be confirmed. The photo offered up as evidence, would according to the experts who have examined the photo,...made it so fantastically large compared to even an alleged world record...that one wonders why no one else in the World has actually seen this dog or taken a photo other then the photo made part of the known email rumor reported on Truth or Fiction Web Site.....One would have to wonder if the dog was so big, why some elaborate lie would have to be written and attached to it ?

.....So if you see a 500 pound + Mastiff the size of a teenage cow...let me know...because I am sure the Mastiff Breed Clubs would like to see it also.......and you young people out there....don't smoke, drink or use drugs and listen to your parents !


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

well, pull the wool on down. (No don't, I'm allergic to wool). That would still be some big shoveling jobs. Thanks, Renee, for that image.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, Scrooge didn't believe in Christmas, either.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, Scrooge didn't believe in Christmas, either.



You mean Scrooge was wrong !?  I thought that only happened on TV ?! Where you saw the Wonderful World of Color...by Walt Disney and guys like Jimmy Stewart made the World somehow right again ? ..........boy nobody tells me nothing !!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You mean Scrooge was wrong !?  I thought that only happened on TV ?! Where you saw the Wonderful World of Color...by Walt Disney and guys like Jimmy Stewart made the World somehow right again ? ..........*boy nobody tells me nothing *!!


Hey, Warren...phhhhhhhht  Better late than never...

**Must be the aftereffects of that "stuff" you had when you were younger... 

**(don't feel badly...I can relate)


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*New Information Uncovered !!*

Seems like someone has offered evidence that some breeders have been pushing the limits in what was previously thought impossible. Just like some fast pigeons I know..... ...but in this case, the "evidence" is a 165 lb kitty cat that the vet is reportedly to have said it is not yet fully grown. The owner has had to apply for a permit to keep a "Dangerous and/or Exotic Cat".

Maybe this lends creditability to those really big horse sized dogs !!.....


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Warren, that's one kitty litter box I wouldn't want to be responsible for  

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Warren, that's one kitty litter box I wouldn't want to be responsible for  fp


Ya got that right, FP!    

Terry


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

ok lovebirds and all you others but the people at snopes are in the business of confirming or denying rumors and here you go. definatly false no conspiracy by the bush administration just someone having fun with photoshop
Eric..

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/hercules.asp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

eric98223 said:


> ok lovebirds and all you others but the people at snopes are in the business of confirming or denying rumors and here you go. definatly false no conspiracy by the bush administration just someone having fun with photoshop
> Eric..
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/hercules.asp


Yea,

We have already run the pictures through a similar previous site, (Truth or Fiction) but there were still some hold outs who reportedly saw 600 pound dogs that look like cows elsewhere... ....but we are still waiting for the pictures.................... 

Now huge cats surface.....it just has to be true ! But the goverment is covering it up...just like those aliens out at area 51 !!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

But, Warren, there ARE aliens!! Don't you go rainin' on my parade, y'hear??

Shi


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Gosh !!

What do you folks think I have been telling you ! Where do you think I got my "visions" from ?! There are Aliens who live right on my street !!! 

Some have like purple/green hair with rings through their noses and faces...just like I saw on The Next Generation..... 

And sometimes....to tell the truth, I hope I am going to wake up...and find out that this was just a dream.....or maybe I should just have the doctor adjust my meds....


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

How can Snopes say it ain't so! They even have another picture of him!


----------

